# Java API um HTML Elemente von externen Websiten zu bekommen



## rafi072001 (13. Apr 2021)

Hallo,

ich will eine Android App programmieren. In einem bestimmten Fragment in dieser App soll es möglich sein Gerichte auszuwählen und die App soll dann autoamtisch eine Einkaufliste für die ganze Woche bezüglich der ausgewählten Gerichte erstellen. Die Idee ist, dass alle Rezept von folgendem Link als Auswahlmöglichkeit habe :https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/rezepte/alle-rezepte.html Das heißt im Prinzip, dass ich die HTML Elemente der Website mit den Einzelnen Rezepten irgendwie in meine App bekommen will (mit Bild etc). Wenn ich dann ein Gericht auswähle soll die App auch automatisch die Zutaten in ein Array etc. speichern.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ... API etc. womit ich das realisieren kann ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rafael


----------



## kneitzel (13. Apr 2021)

Die erste Frage ist, was du genau machen willst.

Zur Entwicklungszeit die Webseite auslesen und alles z.B. in einer Datenbank speichern um diese dann in der App zu nutzen und mit der App zu verbreiten?
Oder soll die App generell nur die Webseite auslesen und sozusagen nur als "Browser" dienen?

Bei ersterem hätte ich massive bedenken. Das macht dich schnell sehr angreifbar. Alleine schon die Verwendung fremder Fotos für die Du keine Rechte hast, diese zu benutzen.

Bei zweitem sehe ich Probleme, da
a) ich den Mehrwert noch nicht sehe - wo ist der Vorteil gegenüber der original Webseite
b) wenn die Seite sich ändert, wird deine App leicht nicht mehr funktionieren

Aber egal - wie dem aus sei: HTML Seiten kannst Du ganz normal mit http Requests abfragen. Dazu gibt es z.B. schon basis-Klassen im Java Framework aber Du kannst auch Libraries wie den Apache HTTP Client oder innerhalb von Android vielleicht den Google http client.

HTML, das Du bekommst, kannst Du per JSoup auswerten: https://jsoup.org/

Das ist aber erst einmal nur die einfache Sicht auf einfache HTML Seiten. Problematischer wird es sofort, wenn die Webseite "aktiv" ist. Also wenn die Seite über JavaScript sich selbst aktualisiert und verändert. Dadurch wird es zwar deutlich komplexer, aber mit etwas Glück findet man bei der Analyse dann einen Webservice und den kann man dann ggf. auch selbst ansprechen. Das könnte es dann unter dem Strich sogar wieder vereinfachen (nachdem man die Analyse beendet hat)


----------



## M.L. (14. Apr 2021)

rafi072001 hat gesagt.:


> API


Da könnte die IT-Abteilung von Aldi Süd eventuell mehr wissen und ermöglichen. Aber wie schon geschrieben...


----------

